# smoked turkey question for the pro's!Mesh smoking bags?



## luke71 (Dec 12, 2011)

He guys i've been smoking turkeys in my smokehouse now for about 4 years and recently was put on to the mesh smoking nets by a buddy of mine.Never tried them before,he says he hangs his turkeys in the mesh bags and smokes them.Just curious as to if they still get a good amount of full smoke throughtout being tied up in the mesh?i'm thinking of trying it out.Any pointers?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 13, 2011)

If you are talking about the cotton ham stockinettes( or ham socks) then YES they still allow the smoke to fully  penetrate the meat. in fact Pops had the idea to hang his cheese the last time he smoked some and said it worked well.

I like how the socks hold the turkey wings and legs tight to the body and keeps them from getting dried out.

I have found that it helps to remove it from the turkeys when they are still warm. reduces the sock from sticking to the skin.

Good luck

SOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't see any reason that the socks would hinder in the penatration of the smoke. The only thing that I would wonder is the wings and the leggs are held tight the body then they would hinder the coloration of the breast where the pieces meet the main body. It's a look thing. the big white marks that it would leave behind.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 13, 2011)

Take a look at pops6927 postings about smoking turkey...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98333/lo-salt-cured-and-smoked-turkey

  Craig


----------



## luke71 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah i did notice on pops turkey there was a bit of white where the wings meet,but so minimal.Hmmm i might just try the mesh bags this year and see.I do like how they hold the bird together tight.I'll have to post a qview when i'm done here.Thanks for the link craig.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just did 2 turkeys in mesh bags for my brother using Pop's instructions (plus onion powder, garlic granules, and bay leaves), and my sister in law said it was by far the best turkey she had ever had!! I had used different recipe's for them before, but all future birds will be with pop's recipe. Bags are available thru Butcher Packer at $16.00 per hundred!!!! Way cheaper than in the grocery.

Barry.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 13, 2011)

Pops turned me onto the cotton netting bags this year and they worked great for the 7 birds I did for Thanksgiving. It is so nice being able to hang them instead of trying situate a bunch of birds on the grates. Butcher packer is where I got mine and they were pretty cheap and I have a ton of them.


----------

